
Chrome Extensions with the most growth in 2015 - dwolchon
http://www.danwolch.com/2015/12/chrome-extensions-with-explosive-growth-in-2015/
======
dwolchon
Incredible to see how many of the top extensions in terms of growth are spam /
spyware extensions (ask.com for example). I'm sure it's a game of whack-a-mole
for the admins of the Chrome Web Store.

------
theshadowmonkey
Most of the extension reviews say they are spam. Are they installing by
themselves somehow on gullible user computers ?

